# Do I have a GA16DE or CA16DE motor??????



## 89Joe (Feb 26, 2003)

I have a 91 Sentra XE with a DOHC 1.6L. How can I find out what the engine code is? The vin # starts with a "J." So it was made in Japan. The GA16DE motors have timing chains not belts, right? Thanx!


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

89Joe said:


> I have a 91 Sentra XE with a DOHC 1.6L. How can I find out what the engine code is? The vin # starts with a "J." So it was made in Japan. The GA16DE motors have timing chains not belts, right? Thanx!


Ga16de and youhave a timing chain


----------



## 89Joe (Feb 26, 2003)

YYYYYEEEESSSSSSS!!!!!!! That's EXACTLY what I wanted to hear!!!! Thank you!!! How do you know for sure? Thanx!!!!!


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

cuz i know the motor and i have the same motor in my 200sx and i have been around this car for 5 years


----------



## 89Joe (Feb 26, 2003)

Sweet! Thank you! Maybe you can answer my other question in this forum. Maybe you already chimed in on it once or twice - I didn't check it. The thread is titled HEP! HELP! HELP! Severe hesitation. Check it out if you can please. Let me know your thoughts on it. Just reply to THAT thread if you do. Thanx again for your help! Holla!


----------



## nassin93 (Jul 5, 2005)

Well then what Do i have?
MY sentra was built in the US 

Is it GA or CA?

plus, wtf is CA16DE? I haven't heard of this motor yet.

Sorry, newb here, just got the car last friday - first nissan ever.


----------



## 89Joe (Feb 26, 2003)

After a little research, I think the CA motors were only in the Nissan Pulsar and maybe the NX1600. I guess all sentras - at least B13 sentras have a GA16DE or an SR20DE. I think. Don't quote me.


----------



## pimpride (Mar 28, 2005)

All non SE-R Sentra's have a GA16DE.....


----------



## RBI*04 (Sep 10, 2004)

b13s came with only 2 engines. GA16DE and SR20DE, and since its a 1.6 that means you got a GA16DE.....quite a bulletproof powerplant. i like it


----------

